# For Sushi Lovers



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

could watch this all day master cheff eat your hart out


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks great, but i am not a fish fan, i could eat the rice all day though


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

e~shot you should make a topic "For children lovers"


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is making me hungry!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aras said:


> e~shot you should make a topic "For children lovers"


I'll post that topic soon after I find the video "How babies are made"


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> e~shot you should make a topic "For children lovers"


I'll post that topic soon after I find the video "How babies are made"








[/quote]let me know when the babies video comes out, i am still so young and innocent


----------

